# Canada



## Tucsonbenz (Aug 11, 2003)

Can you guys tell us about RV camping (especially for 40' rigs) in
Canada?  Sites specifally for them?

Also do you know or can you point us to:

1. Are drugs cheaper there than the US?
2. Are groceries cheaper there than the US?
3. Is Diseal fuel cheaper?

4. Do you have any web sites that could direct us to any of the above?

Any and all infor about traveling in Canada will be appreciated. With their dollar being 35-40% cheaper than the US dollar it seems like our finances should go a long way?  Comments???

I've been to Canada many times.....but never RV camping. We may stay for several months, but need to know the finances....

Thanks in advance.

Alan


----------



## jackd (Aug 30, 2003)

Canada

RV'ing in Canada is not that different than RV'ing in the US.
Some hints:
Most campgrounds in Canada are seasonal businesses. Do not expect to see the type of Resort campgrounds familiar in the south. The season is too short (May-September)to justify major capital investments.
Drugs: 40%-60% cheapers than in the IS
Food: Overall, about the same, some items are cheaper, others, more expensive.
Fuel; More expensive.
Before crossing the Canadian border, make sure you are familiar with what's allowed and want's not.
jackd


----------



## robilyn (May 12, 2004)

Canada

I just joined this forum and was wondering about some of the same things about Canada. We have never been there, period. I have read a little about it, but this will be our first "big" RV trip,(over a few weeks) and our goal was to get to Canada. Do they accept all major credit cards everywhere (I know, dumb question)? also, when you have to "cross the border", do they search your vehicle? Are there plentiful gas stations? thanks anyone who responds!!
robilyn


----------



## ARCHER (May 13, 2004)

Canada

Yes, they accept most credit cards throughout Canada and the actual rate is when the charge clears the clearing house.  I went on a boat trip up the Canadian side of Lake Huron two years ago and found my US Dollar went a lot further by charging via credit card (including fuel for boat).  I would not exchange US for Canadian after I got there....fees and rate exchange is not the best.  It is good to have some Canadian bucks on hand, but not a lot.


----------



## Gary B (May 13, 2004)

Canada

Hi robilyn, just to add to Archers post, the only credit card we've found you can't use in Canada is the Discovery Card, Master Card Visa no problem, yes get a few Candain dollars before you leave(you can generally get at your local bank) for resturant, soft drinksand food. Yes they have gas stations everywhere once your in Canada you'll find its not much different then down here, brands & stores are alot the same. As for crossing the border weither coming or going be honest and answer the questions, chances are good you'll not be searched, but it does happen, do not take any firearms, pepper sprays, mace, firewood and only a limited amount of alochol, if you do travel with alochol besure to tell them at the border. We've gone to Alaska 3 times since 1996 and have not been searched, we don't travel with any of the above. Welcome to the forum and have a great trip.    :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## Butch (May 13, 2004)

Canada

Hi robilyn,

Guess I'm the odd one out here.  We do in fact exchange U.S dollars for Canadian Dollars at 3 or 4 Canadian banks we frequent sometimes several times a year.  That is where you get the best exchange rate... Most Credit card companies do charge a premium for providing a currency  exchange.  It is very rare that we use a credit card and prefer to pay cash.  Most all the businesses prefer cash.  Quite a few have a disdain for credit cards because of the premium they have to pay for accepting them.  We have received substantial discounts for paying in cash...  I agree with most everything GaryB said above except, we always carry a weapon.  They simply need to be pre registered with Canadian customs.  Just go and enjoy yourself...Remembering of course that you are a guest in a foreign country. Albeit, a very friendly foreign country...All Canadian customs offices have some hand out pamplets that could be extremely helpful for first time travelers.


----------



## Gruffy (May 14, 2004)

Canada

Hold the phone here folks .... Butch is coming out of Alaska ... that may make a difference.

The rule is no weapons ... especially hand guns.  To bring a long gun into Canada you need a licence or an invitation to a shooting competition.  You must declare it at the border.  Hand guns are not allowed for hunting, and if you have one with you you will require permits and a invitation to a competitive shoot.  The gun must be taken to the range and stored there.

I suspect that Butch has been hunting up there or that because of the wilderness, customs has been more lenient, or he's aboriginal but please save yourself a lot of grief and leave the guns at home.


----------



## Butch (May 15, 2004)

Canada

Gruffy,
Coming out of Alaska makes absolutly no difference.  We also go back up out of Texas...And, I am not aboriginal... I still say there is no problem with bringing a long gun into or thru Canada, period.  One must register any legal weapon (defined on their web site) with Customs at the check stations.  They prefer you download the forms off their web site and pre register, which I have always done...This transport permit costs $50.00 Canadian and is good for a 12 month period...Any numbef of legal weapons may be on this same permit for the same $50... For those interested in this or other subject, or just plain interested in Canada, click on this following site... http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/travel/visitors-e.html


----------



## Gruffy (May 17, 2004)

Canada

First post said "carry a weapon" second said "bring a long gun THRU Canada".  Big difference.  Passing thru and vacationing is also treated differently...best check folks.


----------



## janicenlarry (Aug 5, 2004)

Canada

Just returned from a trip to Nova Scotia, PEI, Newfoundland and Labrador.  I have been to Canada many times carrying a shotgun.  This trip was different in that a $50 fee is charged and you can only possess the gun if you are passing thru directly from A to B.  This time I had the $50 CD and the right form but they confiscated my gun because I was not going directly thru Canada.  It was returned when I departed the country.  We have always used credit cards up there.  As soon as we pass thru the border (Calais, ME for us), we found an ATM and got cash.  About the only thing you really need cash for is campgrounds.  Most everywhere else will take Mastercard or Visa.  Food was expensive except beef which is cheap because of the US embargo so the market was glutted.  We were in many areas where there are no fresh foods i.e. meat is frozen and veges are very limited.  Seafood was readily available and cheap and delicious.  Tough to live on lobster!  Remember that a primary expense is their 15% sales tax.  It is possible to get some of it refunded when you leave if you have the proper receipts and forms.  Suggest you contact the nearest Canadian consulate.  They will provide you everything you need.
We travel with two cats and all of their food was confiscated at the border so beware.  Find out what you can take in and also find out what the US will let you bring back in.
It was interesting in this day of terrorism, we spent 1 hr while the Canadians searched our coach and toad.  When we returned, it took about 5 mins to get into the US.  The only thing they checked was to look in our bedroom closet.  Go figure.


----------

